# C. sivadasanii?



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Picture by Mohlmann, as shown on Jan Bastemijer's crypt pages: C. sivadasanii is the plant with the narrow leaves. 









Has anybody had experience growing this plant submersed? In its natural setting, it blooms when the stream dries up, but that may not necessarily mean that it will stop growing and become dormant when kept in the aquarium.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I spoke w/ folks during ECS regarding this plant. As far as I remember, they said it is seasonal
and goes dormant / requires the dry period.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It would be interesting to experiment with it to see if it could be kept from going dominant in the aquarium. Perhaps going dormant could be prevented by maintaining a certain daylength. Everybody says that lace plants must have a dormant period, but I kept one growing continuously in an aquarium for five years.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

"Everybody says that lace plants must have a dormant period, but I kept one growing continuously in an aquarium for five years."

Exactly.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

The 'dormant' period for lace plants is related to high, turbulent, muddy water, not a dry period like this crypt.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

There's lots of different biotopes for aponogetons even in Madagascar. Some of them do dry out. You see little corms half sticking up thourgh moist mud. There's a picture somewhere of this.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> It would be interesting to experiment with it to see if it could be kept from going dominant in the aquarium. Perhaps going dormant could be prevented by maintaining a certain daylength. Everybody says that lace plants must have a dormant period, but I kept one growing continuously in an aquarium for five years.


Hey - I'd be more than happy to experiment with this plant if I can get my grubby hands on some!
I tried to obtain some from ECS with no luck. I don't think there are too many people keeping this
one.


----------

